# Retiring to Thailand!



## ccstaggs (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello all! I just retired from my 30 year job, livin' the life. I'm going to move to Thailand and I heard about this forum. Does anyone have any ideas exactly how much it actually costs to live there??? Anyone ever retired there? Let me know guys even if there are other countries that are better maybe.


----------



## ccstaggs (Aug 28, 2013)

UPDATE: I am being told by a friend that you can live in Thailand for as little as $1000ish per month. Anyone heard anything close to those #s?


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

ccstaggs:

How much does it cost to live in Thailand? Well, the answer to that question is how much will you spend to live in Thailand?

Thailand is 200,00 square miles. It has the massive metropolis of Bangkok to the wide open spaces of Issan. It has decrepit inner city slums and opulence that only the very rich can afford. 

Thailand has luxury resort coastlines, tiny fishing villages, mountains, jungles, rich rice fields and poor non-arable lands.

So, in a nutshell, where and how you live will determine how much you will spend. Are you frugal, modest or exotic in your spending habits.

You may well be able to live on a thousand US dollars a month. I wouldn't. 

The question you ask is the old "How long is a piece of string?" question. Only you can answer it. 

Read through this forum. Many threads address cost-of-living in different locations and under different circumstances. 

Only you can answer your question with any accuracy.

See the website Cost of Living for a useful cost-of-living calculator. Start with what you spend now and compare it what it will cost you in different locations in Thailand.

Good luck in your investigation.


----------

